# VirtualBox auf Strg-Alt-F8

## CHerzog

Hallo!

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich es hinbekomme, dass eine bestimmte virtuelle Maschine beim booten gestartet wird und ich diese auf einen virtuellen Schirm (Strg-Alt-F8 ) angezeigt bekomme (ohne weitere X-Anmeldung)?

Ohne zu wissen, ob es überhaupt geht, stellt sich mir dann schon die Frage, wie man wieder zurück kommen soll. Fängt die Virtuelle Maschine den Tastendruck Strg-Alt-F7 evtl. ab?

Habe ein wenig rumgesucht und nichts gefunden. Evtl. weiß cih einfach nicht, wonach ich suchen sollte.

Danke

Christian

----------

## CHerzog

Ich will das mal weiter ausführen:

Ich möchte - der Einfachheit halber (der DAU soll es auch benutzen können) - im GRUB 2 (oder evtl mehr) Bootoptionen einbauen, die je nach Parameter nach dem Start folgendes machen:

Start XFCE-Login auf TTY7 und WIN7 auf TTY8 aber nach dem Start sollte TTY7 Standard sein, so dass man sich direkt bei XFCE anmelden kann

Start XFCE-Login auf TTY7 und WIN7 auf TTY8 aber nach dem Start sollte TTY8 Standard sein, so dass man sich direkt unter WIN7 anmelden kann

Evtl. soll es dieses Szenario auch für eine andere virtuelle Maschine geben. Das bedeutet einfach, dass statt der WIN7 Maschine eine andere Maschine gestartet wird.

Welche Maschine ich starten möchte, kann ich ja als Parameter angeben und durch Abfrage von /proc/cmdline abfragen.

Ich baue mir also z.B. einen Service, der die Virtuelle Maschine automatisch startet. Beschreibung hier.

Nun möchte ich allerdings noch die Virtuelle Maschine auf TTY8 anzeigen und ggf. automatisch dahin wechseln.

Das automatische Wecheln möchte ich aber erstmal vernachlässigen. Wer allerdings dazu schon was sagen kann....: Danke.

Nun stellt sich die erste Frage: Sollte vbox Headless gestartet werden und ich starte mit einem (eingeschränkten - nur diesen Client starten dürfenden) Benutzer einen RDP-Client auf TTY8, welcher mir die Maschine anzeigt?

Oder kann ich vbox direkt starten und auf TTY8 anzeigen? Dies hätte den Vorteil, dass ich nicht über RDP gehen müsste.

Beispiel:

 *Quote:*   

> Ausführen als eingeschränkter Benutzer:
> 
> xinit rdesktop localhost -- :1
> 
> Oder statt rdesktop VirtualBox direkt.
> ...

 

Vielleicht mache ich das auch zu umständlich? Für Tipps bin ich dankbar. Was ich nicht machen möchte: Der Benutzer soll sich bei XFCE anmelden und die Maschine wird dann erst gestartet (auf einem anderen Arbeitsbereich).Last edited by CHerzog on Thu Feb 03, 2011 2:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CHerzog

Hier habe ich etwas gefunden. Mal sehen, ob das was bringt....

----------

## CHerzog

Und hier. Mehr, wenn ich das gestestet habe.

----------

